# Pinted clear corners



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

just wondering, i have the mossy jdm corners and either gonna hve them painted or im doing it myself, just wondering what style would look best with the halo black projectors? paint the full inside lens black or leave the chrome around the light? anyone got pics of these setups?


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

onecloudyday said:


> just wondering, i have the mossy jdm corners and either gonna hve them painted or im doing it myself, just wondering what style would look best with the halo black projectors? paint the full inside lens black or leave the chrome around the light? anyone got pics of these setups?


Check out www.liuspeedtuning.com for pics of different styles of painted corners i believe he has 3 different ones or if your really good you could try and photoshop some corners w/ pix of your car


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Black projectors and corners


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Black corners and painted crystal clears from LIUSPEED


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I jus put the Liuspeed site back up. New prices up for the holidays


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh yea, here's my pic:


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

looking dam fine with all black i think im goin with that.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

onecloudyday said:


> just wondering, i have the mossy jdm corners and either gonna hve them painted or im doing it myself, just wondering what style would look best with the halo black projectors? paint the full inside lens black or leave the chrome around the light? anyone got pics of these setups?


It would be nice if you could post pics of your ride so we can suggest better on what compliments your car


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I might as well jump in...here they are unpainted


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> oh yea, here's my pic:


I'm not a fan of red cars.... But my GOD, I am loving yours!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

here are mine, unpainted


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I jus put the Liuspeed site back up. New prices up for the holidays


I was seriously just about to put an order after seeing you post but I swear the prices b4 were $200 shipped for crystal clears headlights and $78 shipped for the crystal clear corners? That's what I have written down cause I was going to buy them a couple weeks ago....

So either the prices have gone up, the prices were marked up then discounted, or my head isn't screwed on right... or maybe that's with faster shipping? I saw that stealths went up, but did not mention anything about the crystal lineup...

I don't mean to be rude, (and I hope I'm not coming off like I am) But I've been drooling over these lights for sometime now, and I would've bought them tonight if the discount was off the price it was a couple weeks ago. otherwise there's no reason for me to jump on this "deal". 

If I am wrong on this, and missing something, please correct (or pm) me!!!

Thanks!!

-Christina


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

christina as an explanation of what happened.. i eliminated the slow shipping and so everything will be express shipped to you therefore minimizing lost packages and lower wait time.

if you still dont get it please aim me or pm me ill be more than happy to explain to you everything.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> christina as an explanation of what happened.. i eliminated the slow shipping and so everything will be express shipped to you therefore minimizing lost packages and lower wait time.
> 
> if you still dont get it please aim me or pm me ill be more than happy to explain to you everything.


Nope, that makes perfect sense, for I only see one price for shipping now, and it states 3-5 days. Thanks for clearing that up! So how long does this sale go on for?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

now till end of december 31 04


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LADY200 said:


> I'm not a fan of red cars.... But my GOD, I am loving yours!


I never liked red cars before this either. I only like a few cars in red and the SE-L happens to be one of them.

Chucky (hey, I got the name right this time ...inside joke):
Most of the prices are set by the suppliers. Mike (scorchN) sends me a datasheet that lists out the wholesale, retail, and shipping prices, and that's what I list them as. Same goes for hotshot, UR, and Liu's JDM suppliers. As it happens, I got Mike's new list and I got Liu's request to set 10% off at around the same time, so I did both with the same site update. Mike's stuff went up in cost, while at the same time, I took off 10%, that's why it seems like we inflated the prices. In reality, the price in black is the REAL set price and that price will go up and down according to the supplier's wishes.

Likewise the before-sale prices of the following items has changed:
Cefiero headlights were reduced
crystal headlights were reduced slightly
Stealth corners went up (we have a new painter, he charges more, but quality is far better than before)
Mikes items, on average, went up, especially the big items.
The price on the chrome grille didn't change, but we dumped a shipping company that was slow and carless.


----------

